# Step by Step process for Australian PR



## rajkumar_20000101 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to this forum.
I am intersted in PR and have gathered the following information as of now.
Please corret me if I am wrong and provide me information if anythign is missing.

I am having Degree in Engineering(Electronics and Communication) with 8 years of experience in IT(Analsyst role) of 33 years of age.

1. Applying for subclass 189 visa as there is no sponsor of me as of now.
2. Need to secure IELTS score(>=7 at least)
3. As per required points accumulation i have 75 points including my spouses.
4. Skill assesment to be done forst by ACS by uploading required experience and educational documents along with refrences and online payment.
5. After receiving the assesment (Looking for 261111 ICT Business Analyst) need to apply for EOI.
6. After getting successful invitation to apply for visa need to apply visa
7. Upon getting the visa look for job opportunities.

Regards,
RajKumar


----------



## Roda (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi rajkumar_20000101!
It looks good. Just make sure that you have Assessment and Ielts done before you lodge the EOI as you indicated. After that its just waiting game....


----------



## rajkumar_20000101 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot Roda.. 

Regards,
RajKumar


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi raj,

Was up, did u get your PR. I am going through the process and saw your thread. I am just starting mate 

Thanks


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

rajkumar_20000101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> I am intersted in PR and have gathered the following information as of now.
> ...


I am referring to your point 2.
If you don't want any points from IELTS, 6 band in each module is the minimum requirement.
7 in each module gives 10 points
8 in each module gives 20 points


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

Mroks said:


> I am referring to your point 2.
> If you don't want any points from IELTS, 6 band in each module is the minimum requirement.
> 7 in each module gives 10 points
> 8 in each module gives 20 points


Raj, I think you got a wrong info. Now the mandatory requirement is to get 7 in all modules in IELTS, if u get 6 you are disqualified. I am sure about this. so prepare well mate.

Thanks,


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

rajkumar_20000101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> I am intersted in PR and have gathered the following information as of now.
> ...




Raj,

I have 1 question on doc submission to ACS. do we need to scan all the pages in my passport or only the first and last pages. Please let me know how do I notarize all the pages in the passport....or only the first and last page is enough. Did you upload the complete passport in their site ?
thanks,
Manu


----------



## hitesh (Nov 17, 2012)

manu555 said:


> Raj, I think you got a wrong info. Now the mandatory requirement is to get 7 in all modules in IELTS, if u get 6 you are disqualified. I am sure about this. so prepare well mate.
> 
> Thanks,


If you are sure doesn't mean you are correct. Can you share the authentic link having this information. I know few people who have submitted their eoi with 60 points and ielts score 6 or above in each recently and their application has been accepted.


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

hitesh said:


> If you are sure doesn't mean you are correct. Can you share the authentic link having this information. I know few people who have submitted their eoi with 60 points and ielts score 6 or above in each recently and their application has been accepted.


boss, i have my friends who have applied and got rejected because 1 of them got 6.5 in reading, i am currently in australia and i know what I am talking. u can goahead wiht 6 and get ready for the rejection. I knw what I am talking , if u dont want to believe, u can still goahead and try no harm and no 1 is stopping u to apply. i told want i knew.

thanks,
manu


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

This minimum 7 each band IELTS is for what? SS? Or DIAC minimum requirements? Or some other requirement like ACS or what?

DIAC homepage still indicate 6, as far as i saw a couple of days ago


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

manu555 said:


> boss, i have my friends who have applied and got rejected because 1 of them got 6.5 in reading, i am currently in australia and i know what I am talking. u can goahead wiht 6 and get ready for the rejection. I knw what I am talking , if u dont want to believe, u can still goahead and try no harm and no 1 is stopping u to apply. i told want i knew.
> 
> thanks,
> manu


Perhaps you are talking about a particular type of profession or SS. I know some people who have received PR with band 6.


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

wesmant said:


> This minimum 7 each band IELTS is for what? SS? Or DIAC minimum requirements? Or some other requirement like ACS or what?
> 
> DIAC homepage still indicate 6, as far as i saw a couple of days ago



Hi,

Minimum score qualification is 7 for each module, reading, writing,speaking, listening in IELTS for the PR processing, my friend have applied for ACS, system analyst SOL. Although the site says 6 can get 5points, to apply for a PR we need 7 points in all the modules in IELTS.Got it ?

thanks,
Manu


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

manu555 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Minimum score qualification is 7 for each module, reading, writing,speaking, listening in IELTS for the PR processing, my friend have applied for ACS, system analyst SOL. Although the site says 6 can get 5points, to apply for a PR we need 7 points in all the modules in IELTS.Got it ?
> 
> ...


Hi manu555,

Long back ceiling has been reached for occupation 'system analyst'. That means the yearly quota for the said occupation has been already utilized.
That should be the reason for your friend's rejection.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

For DIAC - *minimum requirement is min 6 in all modules*!
With min 7 you get 10 pts
With min 8 you get 20 pts

What somebody is saying that due to 6.5 visa got rejected - that must be something on the lines on over claiming the points in EOI or something similar!

There are separate requirement for State sponsorship (diff for each state)


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Hi manu555,
> 
> Long back ceiling has been reached for occupation 'system analyst'. That means the yearly quota for the said occupation has been already utilized.
> That should be the reason for your friend's rejection.


Ceiling is just required till invitation.
You only get invitation if there's ceiling - if you have received invitation, only then you can apply visa - and then you can apply visa in the given time (60 days from invite) IRRESPECTIVE of ceiling remaining or not! So visa can not be rejected due to ceiling-reach as you would not have gotten the invite at the first place if ceiling was reached...


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

manu555 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Minimum score qualification is 7 for each module, reading, writing,speaking, listening in IELTS for the PR processing, my friend have applied for ACS, system analyst SOL. Although the site says 6 can get 5points, to apply for a PR we need 7 points in all the modules in IELTS.Got it ?
> 
> ...


Let's just refer to actual page http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/visas/subclass-189/

It is said, competent english: band 6 based on IELTS page http://www.ielts.org/institutions/test_format_and_results/ielts_band_scores.aspx

I do not know why your friend's visa has not been processed, but really, if it was due to the IELTS lower than required, please show us the info source. I believe, everyone here will be very grateful for your info.

I hope ur friend's visa was no processed due to short of points, well, possibly he/she needs band 7 to earn 10 pts to make it 60


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

superm said:


> For DIAC - minimum requirement is min 6 in all modules!
> With min 7 you get 10 pts
> With min 8 you get 20 pts
> 
> ...


I suspect the same. 

I am not IT based, and i am getting my qualification assessed by EA. EA require band 6 for skill assessment, but with band 6, my points will be 55 only, hence, i'd need band 7 to provide me another 10 points to go beyond min 60points


----------



## Rah (May 1, 2014)

manu555 said:


> boss, i have my friends who have applied and got rejected because 1 of them got 6.5 in reading, i am currently in australia and i know what I am talking. u can goahead wiht 6 and get ready for the rejection. I knw what I am talking , if u dont want to believe, u can still goahead and try no harm and no 1 is stopping u to apply. i told want i knew.
> 
> thanks,
> manu


Don't mean to intrude or anything, but just happen to stumble on 2 things. This post and the Australian immigration website. 

It says there, and I quote,
"
Evidence you have at least competent English. This includes:
evidence you are a citizen of and hold a current passport from Canada, New Zealand, the Republic of Ireland, the United Kingdom or the United States of America, or
*you have scored at least 6 on each of the four components* of speaking, reading, listening and writing in an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test, or scored B on each of the four components of an Occupational English Test (OET) you took in the three years immediately before lodging your application.
".

Its much easier and reliable to find right information from the authentic websites, rather than basing it on someone else's guess. Just saying !


----------



## moonsing (Mar 24, 2014)

how was that 75 points coming from? 
as usual ACS deduct several years of work exp, so you need to assess first b4 you can calculate your points.
FYI:

age 25
ielts 10
degree 15
oversea exp 10
partener 5

65 in total, and 2611 minimum invitation points is 65+ and almost reached ceiling.


----------



## ankita009jain (May 1, 2014)

*Hi..*

Friends.. the score in Ielets you need is different for each case. A candidate needs to score a minimum 60 points to file an EOI. Band 6 each in all segments gives you a 5 points and 7 band in each segment gives you 10 points. 

So lets say.. your score is already 55 then you just need to get 6 band each to complete a total of 60. But if your score is 50( inclusive of age, experience, study blah blah) then you must get 7 band to make it a minumum 60 score.

Your agent will guide you about how much you need to score in Ielets. Hope this helps


----------



## moonsing (Mar 24, 2014)

ankita009jain said:


> Friends.. the score in Ielets you need is different for each case. A candidate needs to score a minimum 60 points to file an EOI. Band 6 each in all segments gives you a 5 points and 7 band in each segment gives you 10 points.
> 
> So lets say.. your score is already 55 then you just need to get 6 band each to complete a total of 60. But if your score is 50( inclusive of age, experience, study blah blah) then you must get 7 band to make it a minumum 60 score.
> 
> Your agent will guide you about how much you need to score in Ielets. Hope this helps


 Band 6 each in all segments gives you a *0* points!

immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

ankita009jain said:


> Friends.. the score in Ielets you need is different for each case. A candidate needs to score a minimum 60 points to file an EOI. Band 6 each in all segments gives you a 5 points and 7 band in each segment gives you 10 points.
> 
> So lets say.. your score is already 55 then you just need to get 6 band each to complete a total of 60. But if your score is 50( inclusive of age, experience, study blah blah) then you must get 7 band to make it a minumum 60 score.
> 
> Your agent will guide you about how much you need to score in Ielets. Hope this helps


Wrong.
English Language Ability Competent English - IELTS 6 or Equivalent gives you ZERO point. There is no 5 points for IELTS 6 score. Check here http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf.

Provide me link with your info of 5 points for 6 IELTS score.


----------



## gyanendrachandra (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi,

Iam new to this forum and need help.I have contacted a consultant and got the response that I can apply for subclass 190( ICT security specialist) althugh my work is also related to system analyst which comes under subclass 189.

I need to know what is difference between subclass 189 and 190.

Is it good to apply for subclass 190 ?


----------



## dcsunil98 (May 5, 2016)

gyanendrachandra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Iam new to this forum and need help.I have contacted a consultant and got the response that I can apply for subclass 190( ICT security specialist) althugh my work is also related to system analyst which comes under subclass 189.
> 
> ...


if u r sponsored by state government / local employer / by relatives from there then u can go with 190, if not then go with 189


----------



## dcsunil98 (May 5, 2016)

*6 band*



dcsunil98 said:


> if u r sponsored by state government / local employer / by relatives from there then u can go with 190, if not then go with 189





pyramid said:


> Wrong.
> English Language Ability Competent English - IELTS 6 or Equivalent gives you ZERO point. There is no 5 points for IELTS 6 score. Check here
> 
> Provide me link with your info of 5 points for 6 IELTS score.


there is nothing any points for 6 band.:juggle::fingerscrossed:


----------



## rishi9 (Jul 13, 2017)

*Acs*

Hello , I have applied for IELTS which is in next month. Preparing hard for it. 
Can some 1 guide me about the acs process
what documents I need to notorsied and where do i scan in acs
how to go about acs
what documents are required. 
can some 1 please guide me - how to start with acs .


----------

